

Show HN: Stack Trace Visualization for C#/.Net - amirrajan
http://amirrajan.github.io/StackTracePreview/#/toc

======
amirrajan
Looking for feedback if you have any. Best viewed in Chrome with high res
monitor. If you want a "flat" view...just use Internet Explorer :-P.

This is the output/result of running a C#/.Net stack trace through
StackTracePreview.rb (a class located in the GitHub Repo).

~~~
MichaelAza
"Hey, cool, a .NET tool!" _see weird design_ "OK... wheres the actual tool?"
_tool is nowhere to be found_ "Well... OK. No need then."

First piece of feedback - good UX is a good idea.

~~~
amirrajan
What you are seeing is an the output/result of a stack trace that's been
parsed. There is a backing ruby file that will take a stack trace and generate
what you're seeing.

